# Temperature Range getting narrower



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

I just got back from a quick MTB trip and one of the main reasons I went was that the predicted temperature was in the "golden" 60-75 degree range for 3 days and then it would bang back up into the 80s and 90s. This worked fine and I had a great time, but I realized that this has become more and more of an issue in my riding as I've gotten older. I used to ride in whatever kind of conditions, but lately I've found that if it's under about 50 or over 80 I'll just pass. Granted I occasionally still ride in colder weather with appropriate clothing, but I'm talking about my limit for just shorts and a jersey and maybe a light shell.

Used to be freezing to triple digits, but not anymore. Anybody else or am I just weak.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

I find as I get older I get less patient with the weather. Used to be I'd snowboard every weekend regardless of rain, fog, whatever. Now, not so much.

With MTB, temps haven't been too much of an issue, but I won't ride in rain. But I will put on cold-weather kit if the temps are low. No point in being uncomfortable while torturing myself.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm not sure its old age. Rather enthusiasm for the sport after years of action. Over time you want the good session not the average session. So you will opt out of average sessions. 

When you add a new sport then enthusiasm is back on again and its go out in all conditions. 

That said, I was out in 10 Deg Torrential rain yesterday with a mate and it was oh for awesome.
If i was nigel no mates...... i wouldnt have bothered.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

I hate anything over 70, I ride my road bike year round but I usually don't mtb in hot weather. just don't enjoy the lack of air flow and humidity. at least on the road bike as long as I'm moving it's not bad. maybe one day I can retire and move to a more comfortable climate.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I can't ride in 100+ temps anymore. I used to ride the desert in CA and AZ at the height of summer to avoid the crowds but after two bouts of severe heat stroke, no more. Cold temps are ok.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Once it gets above 90 degrees F, I'm usually opting out of riding. It's just not fun anymore. The bigger problem for me is relative humidity. When that starts getting above 80-85% I feel like I'm drinking air more than breathing it. Again, just not enjoyable. 

I will ride in temps down to the low 20's F as long as the trails are free of snow.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

but snow brings out the uber tech game in ya. i love riding in snow on my normal mtb, no fatty here. it improves so many aspects of real season riding. my friends thought i was retarded but i eventually coaxed a few out and they're believers. yes, it will take at least double the time then if it were dry but it becomes a different sport.

where i'm at if the snow is too deep then after a few days the hikers, ice fishers with clam shells in tow and fatties beat that snow down


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Fairbanks007 said:


> Once it gets above 90 degrees F, I'm usually opting out of riding. It's just not fun anymore. The bigger problem for me is relative humidity. When that starts getting above 80-85% I feel like I'm drinking air more than breathing it. Again, just not enjoyable.


Yeah, I was out in Onterrible once during the summer. Never again. Our friends had a pool in the back yard and I will swear to my dying day the air kind of merged gradually into the water surface.


----------



## Joshhuber2 (May 2, 2021)

Yep. Mine is 45 to 90.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

The heat started effecting me at some point in my early 40's. I worked in law enforcement and never worked day watch because I would "cook" while wearing the bulletproof vest. As far as MTB'ing, I usually don't bother riding when I see the temps will be over 80 but I'm generally okay if I start riding when it's much cooler.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Kind of depends on the time of year. upper 80s is a no-go for me in May, but if it has been in the 90s for a week in the middle of the summer, I'll look at it differently. Same with cold. riding in 40 degree weather is no fun unless it has been in the teems and 20s for the past 3 months.


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

53 here. I am less enthused about wet/muddy conditions more than anything. (Prob the bike clean up mostly) If its really hot I don't mind I just take it easy. As for cold don't mind it too much. Love hitting the frozen trails.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

kapusta said:


> Kind of depends on the time of year. upper 80s is a no-go for me in May, but if it has been in the 90s for a week in the middle of the summer, I'll look at it differently. Same with cold. riding in 40 degree weather is no fun unless it has been in the teems and 20s for the past 3 months.
> 
> View attachment 1983722


Too true. All of us just need to install a walk-in freezer and a sauna "for acclimatization purposes". 😂


----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

Just less likely to ride in torrential downpours but that’s been the case for awhile now. Everything else temp wise is open season.


----------



## Danhikeski (Jun 30, 2021)

Just like on the motorcycle, I won’t go out if its raining, but if I’m out, it all depends on how hard it is raining, I might stay out…. Any other weather, if I’m out, I’m as dressed for it or will have layers with me to adjust.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

You do you.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

It was 57° when I got up today, and 105° this afternoon. At least it's dry, and I can head up the mountain. Almost night riding season.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

so i see signs on somo saying something like entrances open until 7pm. so once you're in before 7pm you can stay until 10 or 11pm depending on the day?

most state/fed land i've rode says off by dusk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Yeah. 75 here isn't the same as 75 with humidity when you live close to the sun with no humidity. Even riding 1000m north.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

You are just weak.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

;-) Actually, my patience with crap weather has gotten thinner over the years. Not so much on the bike, as I get enjoyment out of riding in poor weather and the completely empty trails it brings...but, day to day living. As I get older, the appeal of not dealing with icy roads and shoveling snow is strong. Like, "why do I put up with this when I could just be somewhere else?"


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

About 7 years ago, a 37 mile road ride with an average temperature of 99 degrees with peak temperatures of 107 landed me in the ER with heat exhaustion. I learned my lesson and I'm now picking my battles more carefully especially on the days where it's predicted to be hot.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Depends on the ride I'm doing. If I'm doing my local suburban/farm loop for exercise, where I am spinning at consistent effort, I'm good into the low 100s. As soon as I stop the sweat pours forth in buckets, but if I'm moving it's all good. I just get home and jump in the pool.

On the trail is a different story, when I'm anaerobic and winching up steep climbs in granny gear, and things are dead still and the sun beating down....I'm only good into the low 90s on a good day, but sometimes even that ain't happening and I can only be effective into the upper 80s. 

Higher than that and power drops and exhaustion increases. It's not much fun to ride at that point. Night rides increase my temperature tolerance.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

rob214 said:


> I hate anything over 70, I ride my road bike year round but I usually don't mtb in hot weather. just don't enjoy the lack of air flow and humidity. at least on the road bike as long as I'm moving it's not bad. maybe one day I can retire and move to a more comfortable climate.


Interesting. Dead opposite for me. If it's hot, I'm hiding in the woods on my mtb, where there is shade.



k2rider1964 said:


> I usually don't bother riding when I see the temps will be over 80 but I'm generally okay if I start riding when it's much cooler.


Same. I can "ride into" the heat just fine, but tough to get started if it's already hot.

I'm not sure if it's age, or if endurance racing in heat over the years just kind of broke me for heat. But cold? Bring it on! I love the cold!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

At 56, my mountain biking comfort zone is 50F-65F and being in direct sunlight (or not) plays a part. I can ride (sustained steep climbing) in temps of up to 80F if I am in the shade. I feel that it's not just heat, but also UV rays that affect/weaken/drain me.

Bundled up properly, I can ride in temps as low as 35F. But I too see my heat tolerance dropping some every year.


----------



## King of Pentacles (10 mo ago)

Temps don’t bother me too much, unless it’s really hot or cold (<40 or >95). What I try to avoid is rain. Muddy trails around here in OR can be dangerous after a week of rain. Our friend just broke her leg on Mother’s Day when she crashed going through a clay slog turn. Her front wheel went sideways.


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

> 40 and <90 (Humidity consideration at the higher temps)


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I hear you all. Being in western NY, once it hits upper 30's to around 40, I'll gear up for those early year rides after being off the bike (but skiing) otherwise. Mid to upper 80's starts to get rough for me, particularly if it's humid. That's a deal-breaker.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I enjoy riding in 40º to 80º. Outside of that, I need external motivation to go.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

My MTB temp range is a lot wider than my Road biking temp range. When it is cold I prefer the lower speeds of the MTB, and when it is hot I prefer the shade of the woods... or at least not being out on asphalt.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Anymore it's as if high temps and wildfire smoke go hand in hand. Once it gets full-on summer we used to gravitate to the mountains, but anymore there is usually smoke there too. Hanking for a smoke free summer this year. lol
65-70 is my cut-off. It probably used to be higher, but I don't remember. Direct sun is my nemesis on a hot day.
It's 73 right now. Does that mean no ride today?
NFW! I'm going riding.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

mudflap said:


> Hanking for a smoke free summer this year. lol


That'd be nice.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll ride anywhere between 30 and 110F. When it's over 100, I definitely don't ride in the middle of the day. Early morning and evening or night rides are fine up to 110 though. I'm definitely less tolerant of riding in the wind. I won't ride in the rain. It doesn't rain here much so I don't have to battle that very often. Oh yeah, I'm over 60 now and many things tick me off more than they used to, like stupidity. I really can't tolerate stupidity.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

wayold said:


> I just got back from a quick MTB trip and one of the main reasons I went was that the predicted temperature was in the "golden" 60-75 degree range for 3 days and then it would bang back up into the 80s and 90s. This worked fine and I had a great time, but I realized that this has become more and more of an issue in my riding as I've gotten older. I used to ride in whatever kind of conditions, but lately I've found that if it's under about 50 or over 80 I'll just pass. Granted I occasionally still ride in colder weather with appropriate clothing, but I'm talking about my limit for just shorts and a jersey and maybe a light shell.
> 
> Used to be freezing to triple digits, but not anymore. Anybody else or am I just weak.


I am 64 and we have options. In 2000 i sold my last motor vehicule. So i have been riding year round and the last 3 years i do it on an Ebike. They are helpfull in many ways. I guess you are a good candidate. Some just ask crazy prices but look at Giant and it might be your solution. I like riding daily 1 to 5 hrs.


----------



## deusexaethera (Apr 18, 2008)

It's normal for people to lose temperature tolerance as they get older. Your metabolism gets more brittle and "locked-in", and even if your heart is in excellent condition, the rest of your circulatory system gets weaker, and doesn't adjust blood flow to various parts of your body as easily as it used to. Those two factors make it more difficult to adjust your internal body temperature as time goes on. You might be able to get an improvement by spending some time outside before the ride to give your body a headstart on adjusting to the outdoor temperature, but beyond a certain point it's just biology. There's a reason why the elderly (over 70) are the most likely to die during a heat wave or a cold snap, and that reason is because their bodies can't cope with large temperature changes anymore. We will all end up in that condition someday, if we don't get hit by a bus first.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

one thing that plays a huge part in this heat equation is the time of day. for me to ride mtb, my trails are about a 2 hour drive from home so I can go out for a road bike ride at 6am and beat the heat. to do the same I would need to be up at 3am to go to the trails. down here in southern Louisiana all trails are closed when and if it had rained. no wet trail riding. not sure if you have ever been riding in really lush high humidity swamp before but it's brutal for me after all these years. when I was younger it didn't matter but now I'm just not going to exhaust myself that way. I travel to Colorado for vacation most summers and even though it's kind of hot the mountain forest is much cooler than our humid swamp


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

deusexaethera said:


> It's normal for people to lose temperature tolerance as they get older. Your metabolism gets more brittle and "locked-in", and even if your heart is in excellent condition, the rest of your circulatory system gets weaker, and doesn't adjust blood flow to various parts of your body as easily as it used to. Those two factors make it more difficult to adjust your internal body temperature as time goes on. You might be able to get an improvement by spending some time outside before the ride to give your body a headstart on adjusting to the outdoor temperature, but beyond a certain point it's just biology. There's a reason why the elderly (over 70) are the most likely to die during a heat wave or a cold snap, and that reason is because their bodies can't cope with large temperature changes anymore. We will all end up in that condition someday, if we don't get hit by a bus first.


Very interesting. Thanks!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I don't mind the cooler temps and will ride into the lower teens but prefer to ride when it is 85-100+. The heat does not bother me and I embrace it especially when the humidity is higher as well. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm coming up on 58 and my window is 45°-95°. I've ended rides in the 100s but it was much cooler when I started. I think decades of working outdoors helps keep me acclimated to a variety of temps.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

natas1321 said:


> I don't mind the cooler temps and will ride into the lower teens but prefer to ride when it is 85-100+. The heat does not bother me and I embrace it especially when the humidity is higher as well.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


When temps get too hot for me, I'll try to get out early in the morning before it bakes.


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

fishwrinkle said:


> so i see signs on somo saying something like entrances open until 7pm. so once you're in before 7pm you can stay until 10 or 11pm depending on the day?
> 
> most state/fed land i've rode says off by dusk


South Mountain? I believe our trails in Phoenix are (legally) open til 10, but I've been out later than that (and well before sunrise) with no issue. You have to adapt to ride in the summer around here and as long as you aren't camping I doubt anyone will chase you off.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

i'm bound for oregon may 31 so no summer for me. so cooler weather and rain, hero dirt on occasion and mud.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

fishwrinkle said:


> i'm bound for oregon may 31 so no summer for me. so cooler weather and rain, hero dirt on occasion and mud.


What part of Oregon? I'm planning to retire in Redmond just outside of Bend in a year or two.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

hillsboro/portland


----------

